# brauche Hilfe bei kompaktwasserkühlung :)



## domiwretchd (27. Oktober 2016)

*brauche Hilfe bei kompaktwasserkühlung *

Hey Leute habe 3 fragen und bin neu in diesem Forum daher bitte ich um Nachsicht 

Ich habe mir so eben das Gehäuse corsair Spec alpha und die kompakt flüssigkeitskühlung corsair h80i v2 bestellt Infos zum rig gekühlt wird ein i5 4690 Stock weder oc noch sonst was das mainboard ist das asrock fatality h97 killer und vll. Noch wichtig netzteil bequiet dark power pro11 650w ihr denkt euch jetzt bestimmt für was braucht der jetzt ne Wasserkühlung stimmt auch der kauf erfolgte nur weil ich keine optisch Guten luftkühler gefunden habe da ich hohen RAM habe und 4 Module gestaltet sich das schwieriger als gedacht xD daher Wasser nun zu den eig. Fragen 1 frage den Radiator verbaue ich am besten im Heck oder ? so das er die luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert mit den Flüssigkeits Schläuchen unten so stehts in der Anleitung corsair empfiehlt es so ?

2frage ich habe mir die cooler Master Master Gel wärmeleitPaste dazu bestellt soll ich die auf die CPU klatschen oder die an der pumpe dran lassen?

Und 3 und wichtigste Frage die Wasserkühlung stecke ich wie genau an und was muss ich beachten auf mein Mainboard ist leider kein pump Fan oder wie der heißt nur CPU Fan und ich habe gelessen in der Regel geht das auch aber man muss im BIOS die lüftersteuerung deaktivieren und den CPU Lüfter auf volle Leistung habe aber auch was gelesen vonwegen direkt ans Netzteil anstecken nun bitte ich jemanden mit wirklicher Kenntnis mir da evtl weiter zu helfen


Danke euch im schonmal


----------

